# Made a mistake and submitted a review to the wrong resort on TUG's Review section



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 21, 2022)

I was reading the other reviews of the resort, most over 18 months ago and longer, and I thought that would be good to get a review award for our stay on Saturday-Monday, and I wrote the review, submitted, and I got an email saying thank you for submitting a review of Grand Velas....in Mexico.  Never have I been to Mexico, so that was obviously a mistake.  

I answered the email with the thank you, but I need someone to make sure the review gets to the right place.  

Thanks!


----------

